# Great Lakes Cubing Competition 2015 (Cleveland, OH)



## JBCM627 (Jun 25, 2015)

More info on the website.
http://www.cubingusa.com/greatcubing/
In addition to hosting the Beyond Rubik's Cube exhibit, the museum itself is pretty neat.

The science center is also planning to host a mosaic building competition on Sunday.


----------



## Skullush (Jun 25, 2015)

This is something to consider.
Is there only mosaic building on Sunday or will there also be official events?


----------



## JBCM627 (Jun 25, 2015)

Nothing official on Sunday, just mosaic building.


----------



## pistelli (Jul 15, 2015)

Their registration page doesn't allow my friend to register for just 3x3, plus 2x2 is missing from the events list. We're gonna try to register tomorrow over the phone instead. Their registration system is weird.


----------

